# Creatures from the Black Lagoon.....



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep, that's plural! I did two at once, one for my best friend, and one will hit ebay this week! I'll end up doing another for myself in the near future.....

This looks like some strange underwater ballet! LOL!


















I did the finished plaque on one, and the one for my best friend I will hand letter "Kreature from the Kustom Lagoon". (He's a car guy/custom painter like me)



























I used silver, green, and red microflake basecoats, with kandy gold, teal, and blue, topped with about 6-8 coats of kosmic klear with micro-rainnbow flake in the mix....


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Very cool, my favorite movie monster as a little kid.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice. I like the metallic look!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Great job. The 2 of them together though, looks like an underwater ballet


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

"Waltz of the Gillmen"...


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

A cool pair 'o Creeches, well done!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Nice looks great ! Love the glossy Metalic look.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Interesting painting on them, as others said, almost a metallic look. The lighting you used for taking the pictures was different too. So you aren't keeping one for yourself? eBaying one and the other is for a friend. You should have built 3 at once. Again, nice job, let us know how it sells on eBay.

Bob K.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Ditto on the metalic paint. Looks great! Thanks for the call-outs on the colors (I might have to steal the scheme).


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great, and the funny part is... you just about NAILED the color that the Aurora originals were molded in.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

There's a load of flake in these mixes. The rainbow flake is mica, and this stuff is extremely reflective in both good natural light, and just brilliant in the sunlight. The basecoats are of coarse fine metalic flake, which give great depth and luster to the finishes. These are the paints you see on high-dollar cars/boats/bikes that win awards. At $55-$65 a quart, it's not for the shallow pockets, but I use a ton of it on a lot of applications, so it pays for itself pretty quick!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm stealing that effect too! That's an ingenious way of giving an underwater look to the piece, something I never thought about...


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Simply excellent! Interesting use of the flakes for effect. I absolutely love the iridescent green hue. Its amazing what can be achieved with expensive paint and a talented hand. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great work!!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Very nice! The colours look really great.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love the paint!! Awesome effect!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow, I didn't even know this kit was released! You did an excellent job with painting and photography! The only thing I don't care for is the pose. It looks like he's falling backwards. Great job!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Add my voice to the chorus who approve of the metallic look. Your base looks terrific as well.

Just out of curiosity: does the kit come with glow parts as well. (I suppose I could go look this up, but as long as I'm here...) ;-).

Thanks to Moebius for putting out this wonderful grail kit!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

No glow this time around is what I think I remember Frank from Moebius saying...

Very nice colors...great job!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Tim, you mad man! Great job on your Creatures!

Keep 'em coming buddy!

Tory


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice, Tim! This is another in a long line of awesomeness! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Spectacular paint job. Very creative and wonderful technique. Thanks for posting. I saw this kit tonight at the hobby shop for the first time. I don't remember the 'monsters from the movies' series, not the original Aurora long box monsters from when I was a kid.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm going to be ordering two more of them, I really had fun with this kit. This time one of them is for ME! LOL! I did enjoy giving one to my best friend on his birthday, he absolutely loved the build. The other sold on ebay, and the buyer seemed to be very pleased as well.


----------

